# The shop



## mhh (Oct 6, 2009)

Just thought I'd post a few pics from the shop.


----------



## mhh (Oct 6, 2009)

more


----------



## RobWilson (Oct 6, 2009)

VERY NICE :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: 

Regards Rob


----------



## tel (Oct 6, 2009)

A nice set up indeed, but wot's that flat, brownish thing under all the machines?


----------



## mhh (Oct 6, 2009)

and more


----------



## mhh (Oct 6, 2009)

and more


----------



## mhh (Oct 6, 2009)

aaand the last!


----------



## mhh (Oct 6, 2009)

tel  said:
			
		

> A nice set up indeed, but wot's that flat, brownish thing under all the machines?



I'm not quite sure.. could be some organic matter? or just plain old concrete and oil!


----------



## black85vette (Oct 6, 2009)

Dang! That is some big stuff. th_confused0052





Hope you don't have to move any time soon. :big:


----------



## ariz (Oct 8, 2009)

what a collection of metalworking machines you do have there!!!

that cazeneuve is amazing


----------



## tmuir (Oct 8, 2009)

Dam, I've just caught a case of tool envy.......

Nice set up


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice shop, I was thinking the flat brownish thing was the floor, I havent seen mine in months.
Its all covered in swarf, tool boxes, etc...&#9786;
-B-


----------



## cfellows (Oct 8, 2009)

That's quite a collection of tools you have there! Your shop must be the size of a small stadium.

Chuck


----------

